# huawei k4510H



## fluca1978 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd like to know if it is possible to use a HUWAEI USB 3g modem key with FreeBSD 9. When I plug the key I got the following messages:


```
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:21:6b:21:35:4a
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
ugen7.3: <Vodafone Group Huawei> at usbus7
umass0: <Vodafone Group Huawei Vodafone Mobile Broadband Huawei, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 3> on usbus7
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:4:0:-1: Attached to scbus4
umass1: <Vodafone Group Huawei Vodafone Mobile Broadband Huawei, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 3> on usbus7
umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass1:5:1:-1: Attached to scbus5
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
(probe1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
cd1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
cd1: <Vodafone CD ROM (Huawei) 2.31> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-2 device 
cd1: 40.000MB/s transfers
cd1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Vodafone Storage (Huawei) 2.31> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```
but cannot see the modem as a networking interface. Does anybody have an advice or documentation to point me to?


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 18, 2012)

Since I'm going to buy another 3g USB stick, can someone suggest me the modems that are working with FreeBSD 9?


----------

